# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  Camero Costume, Robot Costumes USA, LLC, St. Augustine, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Robot Costumes USA, LLC

----------


## Airicist

The Most Amazing Bumblebee Transformer Costume 2012 

 Published on Jul 23, 2012




> Real Transforming Camero Costume produced by Robot Costumes USA, LLC.

----------

